# 6D or 5D Mark III?



## themurgs (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking at upgrading from my trusty 40D to some full frame goodness. I was set on the 5D Mark III however the recently released 6D has me a little unsure about which way to go. 

I mostly do portraiture, event, travel and low light photography with a little but of landscape thrown in. 

Obviously the 5D Mark III is great all round. I like the smaller size of the 6D which would be better for travel but am not too sure about the autofocus system. 

Lenses I use are the 24-70mm f2.8 L, 50mm f1.4. 

If anyone has any advice or hands on comparisons that would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been addicted to these while I'm waiting on the 5D mk iii to get here.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 7, 2013)

The 5DIII is great for actions and situations that require quick timing like photojournalism, thanks to the autofocus.

However the 6D autofocuses more accurately in lowlight thanks to the newly designed AF that Canon put into it.

The 6D also has slightly better comparative ISO performance at the cost of a few megapixels. 

My dilemma is either getting the amazing 5DIII, or buying the 6D and getting another lens with the extra money.

If you care mostly about pure image quality, get the 6D. If you care more about versatility, get the 5DIII


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 7, 2013)

I wish the 5D3 can connect to wifi LOL.  I take pics of my kids all the time at home.  I wish I can just post it to FB real quick without going to my puter.


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 7, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:
			
		

> I wish the 5D3 can connect to wifi LOL.  I take pics of my kids all the time at home.  I wish I can just post it to FB real quick without going to my puter.



Yes it can. The simple way is to use an Eye-Fi Sdhc card. Maybe not directly to Facebook though.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 7, 2013)

xyphoto said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can also buy a canon part to connect I think.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 7, 2013)

xyphoto said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The eye-fi card does not let you control the camera via a phone or tablet like the 6D does. For that you would need somthing like this. 
http://www.camranger.com/


----------



## themurgs (Jan 8, 2013)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> However the 6D autofocuses more accurately in lowlight thanks to the newly designed AF that Canon put into it.



Thanks for the perspective rexbobcat. Out of interest, have you (or anyone else) had hands on use with the two to compare or comparing off the spec sheet? I'm interested in finding out how they compare hands on as there's not really any reviews online that cover the autofocus in particular.

As for wifi, I'm no too fussed about it either way as it'll no doubt be more of a battery drain than anything and only really useful for full on studio work.

I have a European holiday coming up soon and I'm torn about whether the 5D III would be too much weight to lug around....


----------

